# how much saddle pain is acceptable?



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

I just got into road biking and Im not sure if Im having issues withn my saddle. I dont have any discomfort until about 50 miles. I have done 3 50 mile rides in the last 2 weeks and it seems to be getting better. Today I did 75 miles and it didnt start bothering me until the end of the ride. Is this a conditioning issue that will fix itself. thanks John


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jm59 said:


> I just got into road biking and Im not sure if Im having issues withn my saddle. I dont have any discomfort until about 50 miles. I have done 3 50 mile rides in the last 2 weeks and it seems to be getting better. Today I did 75 miles and it didnt start bothering me until the end of the ride. *Is this a conditioning issue that will fix itself.* thanks John


Sure sounds like it to me. If you're new to road riding and can ride 50 miles, then 75 before experiencing discomfort, I'd say you're doing quite well. 

However, to avoid overuse injuries, I suggest maintaining this level of effort for a bit, before heading towards that 100 mile mark.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

Iv got a couple of bigger rides coming up in a month or so. Just dont want to get too far and find out I should have puchased a new saddle. thanks


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Jm just keep going out on your bike regular and you will soon be in no discomfort at all. It is just a conditioning stage you are at.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If this pain is in your sit bones, yeah it's a conditioning thing. Not only will those bones toughen up but as you get stronger you'll be putting more pressure on the pedals thus less on your butt. Going 75 before having any issues for a new cyclist is pretty good by the way.

However if the pain is an another area or it's more of a numbness than pain......I would look to correct it. Soft tissue won't toughen up. But keep in mind that whatever the issue is is very slight if you're making 75 miles before it kicks in so don't do anything drastic.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jm59 said:


> Iv got a couple of bigger rides coming up in a month or so. Just dont want to get too far and *find out I should have puchased a new saddle.* thanks


With the miles you're putting in now without problems it's unlikely that will be necessary. If you get to the point where you feel a fix is needed start with slight adjustments to the tilt of your current saddle. Mark your starting point too incase you need to go back there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks for all the input. The pain is all in the sit bones and from the sounds of things I just need to ride more miles. Thats allright by me! thanks again everybody.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jm59 said:


> thanks for all the input. The pain is all in the sit bones and from the sounds of things I just need to ride more miles. Thats allright by me! thanks again everybody.



Yeah I think you're all set. Better off then most new riders and plenty of veteran riders actually. 
I forgot to mention in my first reply, that your shorts are a big factor too. If you find you 'stick' at 75 miles being the point you can't get past without pain and it's in the sit bones maybe try some new/better shorts.
It's hard to predict what 'better shorts' are for a particular individual but once you find what works it makes a ton of difference. But again if your hitting 75 as a new cyclist before getting pain in your sit bones you are doing well and I wouldn't run out and get new shorts either.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

I picked up some gel bibs at performance before my last ride and it made a big differance. The guy told me to spend to not go cheap. I spent about 85 bucks on them but the bibs are great! no sag at all


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

jm59 said:


> I just got into road biking and Im not sure if Im having issues withn my saddle. I dont have any discomfort until about 50 miles. I have done 3 50 mile rides in the last 2 weeks and it seems to be getting better. Today I did 75 miles and it didnt start bothering me until the end of the ride. Is this a conditioning issue that will fix itself. thanks John


Conditioning helps a lot, but keep in mind, even though your conditioning improves a big ride like 150 miles your going to be sore regardless. I could go on about seats but if your doing 75 miles and your butt is ok till the last 10 miles or so then the seat you have is working great. The only recommendation I have at this point is to tell you to make sure you get off the saddle after about every 20 minutes of riding, meaning you stand and pedal for about a minute or two.


----------

